# A qd un techdays pour Apple?



## macboy (8 Février 2007)

Et oui  les Techdays de Microsoft se sont déroulaient lundi 5 au mercredi 7 février au lais des Congrès de Paris

la grande messe de la programmation sous Windows.
et bien je peux vous assurer que Microsoft ne sont pas perdre du terrain..

même si Vista et Office 2007 mettent du tps à s'installer ds les entreprises

ils font d'énormes efforts en matière de Progiciel de Gestion (ex Dynamics) et ds la BI avec SQL Server 2005 (sorti y a un an) mais qui arrivent à pleine maturité avec les évolutions de Windows Server 2003 R2

je ne parle même pas de PowerShell...

j'adore le mac... mais là faut bien l'avouer leur éco système est tellement bien fait (intégrateur, conseil, labs (cf le partenariat avec l'INRIA) qu'Apple fait figure de petit joueur à côté

et c'est vraiment dommage.. Microsoft a encore de beaux jours devant lui
-> il maîtrise le dév avec .net et ses outils comme VisualStudio
->la BDD avec SQL Server 2005 (qui est vraiment bien abouti)
->il se lance ds la BI avec Analysis Services 2005 (après le premier jet en 2000 mais qui était qu'un début à transformer) 
-> il se lance ds la Virtualisation (encore en Bêta : Virtual Server a de belles capacités , ce n'est pas comme l'actuel. Il y a de vrai options de déploiements..)

allez je vous laisse fasse mon double sentiment
> Enthousiasme face aux produis de Bilou
> mon désaroi que Mac restera ds le loisir numérique

bonne journée à vous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

macboy a dit:


> et bien je peux vous assurer que Microsoft ne sont pas perdre du terrain..



Ah ben elle marche bien la propagande&#8230; 

Je peux pas r&#233;pondre pour le reste car je ne suis pas comp&#233;tent mais l&#224; tu as tout faux. MS est en train de se faire grignoter de partout par le libre et l'OpenSource autant dans le secteur public que priv&#233;. C'est d'ailleurs une des grandes forces en Europe.


----------



## macboy (8 Février 2007)

bip mon message n'est pas parti en plus il &#233;tait long
je recommence

je d'accord avec toi, mais cela reste limit&#233; &#224; une ulisation basique des suites bureautiques. (il y a du changement, cf les futurs passages en linux et open office de certaines grandes directions de l'administration fran&#231;aise)

mais ft regarder la r&#233;alit&#233; en face, qui utilise le plus M$ ce sont les financiers avec Excel... et Excel est le meilleur FrontEnd du moment (pour eux)
regarde l'int&#233;gration des produits tels que Hyp&#233;rion, Cognos, BO, Analysis Services, SAP, People Soft, Qualiac...
ils ont plus o&#249; une fonction pour &#234;te utilis&#233; ds Excel (soit nativement, soit en export)

et bien pour l'instant les DAF ne sont pas pr&#234;t de changer d'outil 
car OpenOffice n'a pas de connexion aussi ais&#233; avec un PGI , de la BI..

dommage 

sinon : heureusement qu'il y a Linux pour pousser M$ &#224; bouger sinon !!!!!!!!!!

j'&#233;dite pour rajouter: la webisation des applications va permettre ce changement plus rapidement: plus de client lourd sur Windows &#224; d&#233;ployer...
et l&#224; faudra encore faire attention car nombreuses sont ces applications avec des ActiveX... alors ne crions pas victoire trop vite)

et pr info on parle souvent de Linux pr remplacer Microsoft et jamais d'Apple 
prkoi?? penchez vous sur cette question aussi!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Moui , là je suis déjà largué, je laisse d'autres personnes te répondre


----------



## macboy (8 Février 2007)

lol.. je parle bcp du domaine de la gestion (car c'est plus mon domaine que la programmation pure)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

macboy a dit:


> et pr info on parle souvent de Linux pr remplacer Microsoft et jamais d'Apple
> prkoi?? penchez vous sur cette question aussi!!



Jamais ça m'étonnerait mais d'un autre côté Apple a sûrement encore du chemin à faire pour promouvoir ses solutions.


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Février 2007)

Du marketting, rien que du marketting toussa .

Le truc en informatique, c'est pas de faire un logiciel génial, c'est de le vendre ! Et là où ni Apple, ni le monde libre ne peut rivaliser avec micro$oft, c'est bien sur le plan du marketting (sauf niveau grand public pour apple, off course).

Par exemple, IBM avec WebSphere (une daube infâme, inexploitable ni en production, ni en développement), et bien c'est le choix qui rassure. Les gros projets qui servent de vitrine ne sont que des leurres, car supportés massivement par IBM, histoire de mieux vendre du consulting à des prix exhorbitants à tous les gogos qui ne lisent que 01 Informatique. 

Et cet exemple, tu peux l'appliquer à beaucoup d'autres domaines:

les bases de données
les systèmes d'exploitation
les serveurs web
les serveurs d'application
... (la liste est longue)

Et au final, quand l'aspect financier revient au premier plan, que les robinets sont ouverts, la raison reprend le dessus: l'administration est pionnière en ce sens (OpenOffice, la DGI sous JBoss...), mais c'est qu'une infime goute d'eau.

Et pour revenir à Apple, S.Jbos disait un truc qui pouvait être résumé à ceci près: "_Moi, je fais les ordinateurs qui me font envie, et si je peux en vivre, tant mieux, cela suffit, donc pourquoi essayer d'être le numéro 1_" (je paraphrase mal :rateau... En gros, est-ce que Bentley fait des ulcères parce qu'ils ne sont pas numéro 1 mondial dans l'automobile ? 

Donc, moi développeur, je rêve plus devant un Keynote d'un système d'exploit. qui tourne à merveille que devant un show marketting bien huilé, car d'expérience, une fois que tu te retrouves devant ton clavier, tu sais que ça ne se passera jamais comme ça a été montré durant le show ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Un autre avantage par rapport &#224; MS ce sont les formats ouverts (je pense ici plus particuli&#232;rement &#224; OpenOffice), ce qui est plut&#244;t rassurant pour une entreprise car elle pourra toujours utiliser ses fichiers dans 10, 20 ou 30 ans ce qui ne sera pas le cas avec les technos propri&#233;taires. Exemple : le VBA int&#233;gr&#233; dans la suite MS Ofice ne sera plus disponible dans la prochaine version de la suite version Mac (remplac&#233; par AppleScript, c'est mieux selon MS). OK mais comment on fait quand on travaille dans un environnement mixte mac-pc?


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> mais comment on fait quand on travaille dans un environnement mixte mac-pc?



Au pif, on travaille en PDF :rateau: ?... chacun par la suite est libre d'utiliser l'éditeur de son choix, tant qu'il produit au final un PDF...

Une autre bonne alternative pourrait également consister à utiliser un serveur de contenu (CMS)... Au fond, heureusement que sur le grand ternet on n'impose pas le format des documents qu'on met en ligne :casse:.

C'est là quand même que l'on sent tout le poids de la suite Office :affraid:.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Ok pour le pdf. Mais comment fait une entreprise qui a d&#233;velopp&#233; en interne des macros en VBA dans word ou excel fonctionnant en environnement mixte, et puis du jour au lendemain MS lui dit : ah d&#233;sol&#233;, mais les macros VBA, c'est fini pour les macs!!! :rateau:


----------



## ntx (8 Février 2007)

On choisit un éditeur de logiciel qui respectent ses clients et ne change pas ses spécifications à chaque version. 
On utilise des langages libres et normalisés, comme cela on peut changer de logiciel quand on veux, on n'est pas enfermé dans du propriétaire. 
On n'attend pas d'avoir de tonnes de macros pour changer son environnement. 
Cela fait des années qu'on dit de quitter M$, personne ne le fait. Il ne faut pas se plaindre ensuite.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

ntx a dit:


> On choisit un éditeur de logiciel qui respectent ses clients et ne change pas ses spécifications à chaque version.
> On utilise des langages libres et normalisés, comme cela on peut changer de logiciel quand on veux, on n'est pas enfermé dans du propriétaire.
> On n'attend pas d'avoir de tonnes de macros pour changer son environnement.
> Cela fait des années qu'on dit de quitter M$, personne ne le fait. Il ne faut pas se plaindre ensuite.



Bon. J'ai une macro à refaire dans OpenOffice moi.


----------



## tatouille (8 Février 2007)

bon c'est un forum de dev

juste l'avis du lead libstdc++

http://cantrip.org/nobugs.html


je pense que c'est + valable et plus interressant que  cette fumisterie
:rateau:

et au faite il y avait un truc :  core animation ...
des rendez vous apple developpeur il y'en a regulierement en france ...


----------



## Franky Boy (9 Février 2007)

macboy a dit:


> et pr info on parle souvent de Linux pr remplacer Microsoft et jamais d'Apple
> prkoi?? penchez vous sur cette question aussi!!



Parce que Linux est gratuit!!!!!


----------



## Zeusviper (11 Février 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> des rendez vous apple developpeur il y'en a regulierement en france ...



Oui mais toujours réservées (ou presque) à un public plus qu'averti et sélectionné (financièrement ou autre)
Microsoft organise des tas de trucs pour les développeurs de tt niveau, et surtout fait clairement propagande sur les campus. (En 3 ans d'école ingé info, pas une seule démarche d'Apple, mais microsoft propose logiciels, séminaires de dev, conférences, bourses d'études,... (le tt gratuit évidement) )
Apple a ds ce domaine vraiment énormément de retard. Et tout ceci fait que globalement le mac n'est pas du tout vu comme une machine capable de faire du dev. C'est triste.. surtout compte tenu de l'énorme capacité qu'il y a sous le capot! (objC, webobjects,..)

Bref..Connerie d'ipod qui bouffe tt le budget marketing


----------



## macboy (11 Février 2007)

surtout qd on sait que tout &#231;a &#233;tait gratuit (m&#234;me le repas du midi)
que demande le peuple !!


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Février 2007)

@Zeusviper : "le mac n'est pas du tout vu comme une machine capable de faire du dev."

Alors soit il n'est pas vu tout cours, soit il est vu par des non d&#233;veloppeur, parce que les developpeur qui connaissse un tout petit peu OS X savent que c'est un UNIX et donc une machine tr&#232;s capable de faire du dev, mieux capable que win.
Sinon c'est pas des vrai developpeur


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Février 2007)

Pour info, le mac remporte beaucoup de suffrages dans les communautés scientifiques et Open Source (Java particulièrement). Il suffit de participer à quelques congrés pour s'en rendre compte ...


----------



## Zeusviper (11 Février 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Alors soit il n'est pas vu tout cours, soit il est vu par des non développeur, parce que les developpeur qui connaissse un tout petit peu OS X savent que c'est un UNIX et donc une machine très capable de faire du dev, mieux capable que win.
> Sinon c'est pas des vrai developpeur


Malheureusement non. Il est bel et bien totalement ignoré à tort par de nombreux "vrais" développeurs. Les ssii qui développent sous autre chose que windows sont bien rares.. Le manque de communication et de formations Apple en est à mon avis la première cause. Pour la grande majorité des DSi (donc ceux qui décident comment sont les parcs de machines), le mac est encore aujourd'hui juste un jouet joli mais cher, inimaginable en milieu pro. Triste à souhait...


PS : juste pour que ce soit bien clair, qu'on imagine pas que je défende windows  c'est juste la constatation de la vingtaine d'entretiens que je me suis tapé ces derniers mois. Mais le mac est pour moi la meilleure machine pour développer que ce soit applis ou web ou autres ainsi que pour ce qui est non développement! et au final bien moins cher qu'un parc windows mais les stéréotypes sont bien ancrés et avant que les mentalités ne changent...


----------



## macboy (12 Février 2007)

l'article en News confirme ce que je disais
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124287



			
				News de MacG a dit:
			
		

> Certainement, et c&#8217;est plus facile &#224; dire qu&#8217;&#224; faire, il faudrait une plus forte pr&#233;sence sur les campus universitaires et dans les IUT. Quand une banque embauche un technicien, elle veut qu&#8217;il soit op&#233;rationnel dans les plus courts d&#233;lais. Or, aujourd&#8217;hui, il sort beaucoup (trop ?) d&#8217;administrateurs qui ont appris des r&#233;flexes plut&#244;t que des th&#233;ories. Ils apprennent plus l&#8217;interface que les concepts, ce qui les rend captifs de la plate-forme sur laquelle ils ont fait leurs &#233;tudes. Il faudrait trouver un bon compromis entre avoir de bons r&#233;flexes (indispensable en production) et une bonne compr&#233;hension des concepts sous-jacents (indispensable pour savoir passer d&#8217;un syst&#232;me &#224; un autre). Sinon Apple devra faire la m&#234;me chose que Microsoft ou IBM, s&#8217;associer franchement avec les IUT et les facult&#233;s.


----------



## molgow (12 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah ben elle marche bien la propagande



J'ai des collègues qui y étaient... 
Et je peux aussi te dire qu'en ce moment les technologies Microsoft, ça a l'air de bien marcher. Tout le monde parle de MS Share Point. Ça semble être un peu le chouchou actuel des décideurs. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il y a une super intégration avec Office et Windows et que pour bosser, malgré leurs nombreux défauts, y a pas mieux que Word et Excel.

Apple ne produit pas de solutions de bureautique pour les administratifs. Office Mac est une version light d'Office Windows. 

Y a pas de raison de s'en offusquer. Je pense que le business plan d'Apple est de toucher les particuliers qui font du multimédias (images, vidéos, musiques) et accéssoirement de la bureautique. Et c'est tant mieux pour nous. Personne n'achèteraient de Mac si c'était juste une copie de Windows en plus joli.

Tout ça pour dire que je pense que la montée de Microsoft (réelle ou pas?) fait plus de tort à Sun ou IBM qu'à Apple


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

molgow a dit:


> J'ai des collègues qui y étaient...
> Et je peux aussi te dire qu'en ce moment les technologies Microsoft, ça a l'air de bien marcher. Tout le monde parle de MS Share Point. Ça semble être un peu le chouchou actuel des décideurs. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il y a une super intégration avec Office et Windows et que pour bosser, malgré leurs nombreux défauts, y a pas mieux que Word et Excel.
> 
> Apple ne produit pas de solutions de bureautique pour les administratifs. Office Mac est une version light d'Office Windows.
> ...



Ok pour les solutions bureautiques Apple mais j'espère que les solutions libres connaîtront aussi le succès qu'elles ont eu dans d'autres domaines. Avec OpenOffice version Aqua qui se prépare, je crois que MS va encore se faire grignoter quelques parts de marché. D'ailleurs, on commence à voir un désintérêt au niveau des administrations publiques des produits MS au profit de ces solutions gratuites et standardisées (ODF). Un peu de concurrence dans la bureautique, comme il y en a dans les navigateurs ou les serveurs web ça ne fera pas de mal


----------

